# To agree



## piloya

Darf ich heute noch eine Frage stellen?
wie ausdruckt man, man ist mit etwas einverstanden?

Also, ich habe gefunden:
*einverstanden sein*: ich bin mit dir einverstanden
*übereinstimmen*: wir stimmen in unseren politischen Ansichten überein
*einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig
es gibt noch andere, aber die fehlen mir.


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Darf ich heute noch eine Frage stellen? Noch 15.
> wie ausdruckt man, man ist mit etwas einverstanden?
> wie drückt man aus, dass man mit etwas einverstanden ist?
> 
> Also, ich habe gefunden:
> *einverstanden sein*: ich bin mit dir einverstanden Nein. Man ist mit einer Sache einverstanden, nicht mit einer Person (bis auf die Schweiz vielleicht, wie die Ergebnisse der Googlesuche zeigen. Aber ich kann mich natürlich irren).
> Ich bin damit einverstanden.
> Ich bin mit deinem Vorschlag einverstanden.
> Er wird zu dem neuen Kassierer unseres Vereins. Alle sind mit ihm einverstanden. (Hier bedeutet es, dass sie damit einverstanden sind, dass er diese Verantwortung übernimmt. Nicht dass sie seine Meinungen teilen.)
> 
> *übereinstimmen*: wir stimmen in unseren politischen Ansichten überein
> oder: unsere politischen Ansichten stimmen überein
> 
> *einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig
> es gibt noch andere, aber die fehlen mir.



Ich stimme dem, was du gesagt hast, zu.
Das ist ein Pharisäer: Seine Meinungen und sein Verhalten stehen selten im Einklang.
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Ich kann alles, was hier geschrieben steht, bedingungslos billigen.
Wir sind gleich gesinnt.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich stimme dem, was du gesagt hast, zu.
> Das ist ein Pharisäer: Seine Meinungen und sein Verhalten stehen selten im Einklang.
> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
> Ich kann alles, was hier geschrieben steht, bedingungslos billigen.
> Wir sind gleich gesinnt.
> 
> Jana


I'm still quite confused because now I've realised I didn't get the meanings right.
Simply, in general: I agree with you: ich stimme zu ??


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> I'm still quite confused because now I've realised I didn't get the meanings right.
> Simply, in general: I agree with you: ich stimme zu ??



Ja, oder "ich stimme dir zu".
Sag mir bitte, was du nicht verstehst.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, oder "ich stimme dir zu".
> Sag mir bitte, was du nicht verstehst.
> 
> Jana


*einverstanden sein*: 
Ich bin damit einverstanden.
Ich bin mit deinem Vorschlag einverstanden. ok, das ist klar

*übereinstimmen*: wir stimmen in unseren politischen Ansichten überein
 oder: unsere politischen Ansichten stimmen überein =  wir sind immer der gleichen Meinung

*einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig  = meistens stimmen wir zu?

It is the so many ways of expressing "to agree" that confuses me. Surely, every situation needs its expression. I can understand it if I read it, but when it comes to using them, then I don't know if I should use "einverstanden sein", "einig sein", "zustimmen", "übereinstimmen", etc. 
But with your explanations I will try to make sentences of my own and see if I got it right.
I'll post my sentences tomorrow. Today I'm running out of time to do other things.

Thanks a lot lot lot.


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> *einverstanden sein*:
> Ich bin damit einverstanden.
> Ich bin mit deinem Vorschlag einverstanden. ok, das ist klar
> 
> *übereinstimmen*: wir stimmen in unseren politischen Ansichten überein
> oder: unsere politischen Ansichten stimmen überein =  wir sind immer der gleichen Meinung (aus dem ersten Satz folgt nicht unmittelbar, dass immer)
> 
> *einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig  = meistens stimmen wir zu? Nein. "Meistens stimmen wir einer Sache zu." Zum Beispiel "Meistens stimmen wir seinen Vorschlägen zu, heute müssen wir aber protestieren. "Meistens stimmen wir zu" kann nicht "we usually agree with each other" bedeuten.
> 
> It is the so many ways of expressing "to agree" that confuses me. Surely, every situation needs its expression.



I think that you can almost always use any of them - provided that you structure your sentences in a grammatically correct way, meaning that you do not have to pick one appropriate expression according to the context.

Jana


----------



## piloya

> *einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig  = meistens stimmen wir zu? Nein. "Meistens stimmen wir einer Sache zu." Zum Beispiel "Meistens stimmen wir seinen Vorschlägen zu, heute müssen wir aber protestieren. "Meistens stimmen wir zu" kann nicht "we usually agree with each other" bedeuten.


Trotzdem :



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, oder "ich stimme dir zu".
> Sag mir bitte, was du nicht verstehst.
> 
> Jana


Dann "wir streiten selten, meistens stimmen wir uns zu" muss auf jeden Fall stimmen,oder?


----------



## Jana337

Jana said:
			
		

> Ja, oder "ich stimme dir zu".
> Sag mir bitte, was du nicht verstehst.





			
				piloya said:
			
		

> Trotzdem :
> Dann "wir streiten selten, meistens stimmen wir uns zu" muss auf jeden Fall stimmen,oder?



Mir gefällt es leider gar nicht. In meinem Beispiel stimmt eine Person einer anderen Person zu. Das geht auf jeden Fall. In deinem Beispiel stimmen 2 Personen sich selbst zu. Wir werden sehen, was dazu die Muttersprachler sagen, aber ich bin damit nicht einverstanden. 
Für diese Situation würde ich eindeutig "wir sind uns einig" oder "ich stimme dir zu" benutzen.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mir gefällt es leider gar nicht. In meinem Beispiel stimmt eine Person einer anderen Person zu. Das geht auf jeden Fall. In deinem Beispiel stimmen 2 Personen sich selbst zu. Ach so! Wir werden sehen, was dazu die Muttersprachler sagen, aber ich bin damit nicht einverstanden.
> Für diese Situation würde ich eindeutig "wir sind uns einig" oder "ich stimme dir zu" benutzen.
> 
> Jana



ok, ich muss hier halt machen (take a break?). Bis Morgen.


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> ok, ich muss hier halt machen (take a break?). Bis Morgen.



Schluss machen (aber halt passt hin! )

Jana


----------



## sohc4

piloya said:
			
		

> Dann "wir streiten selten, meistens stimmen wir uns zu" muss auf jeden Fall stimmen,oder?


Leider klingt das nicht so gut, wie Jana schon angemerkt hat. Besser wäre: "Wir streiten selten, meistens stimmen wir überein". Am besten gefällt mit aber in diesem Fall der ursprüngliche Satz: "Wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig".

"Einig sein" passt in diesem Fall am besten, da es um zwei Personen geht, die (meist) gleicher Meinung sind.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Schluss machen (aber halt passt hin! )
> 
> Jana



"Halt machen" groß geschrieben passt hier sehr wohl, Jana, und zwar nicht als Füllwort.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Halt machen" groß geschrieben passt hier sehr wohl, Jana, und zwar nicht als Füllwort.



Ach so, das groß geschriebene Halt habe ich unter dem Einfluss der Diskussion in doch, eben außer Acht gelassen.

Entschuldigung, Piloya.

Jana


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Darf ich heute noch eine Frage stellen?
> wie ausdruckt man, man ist mit etwas einverstanden?
> 
> Also, ich habe gefunden:
> *einverstanden sein*: ich bin mit dir einverstanden
> *übereinstimmen*: wir stimmen in unseren politischen Ansichten überein
> *einig sein*: wir streiten selten, meistens sind wir uns einig
> es gibt noch andere, aber die fehlen mir.


I think the confusion is that, in German, it's not as simple as:

I agree [with you]. We agree [with each other].

Wouldn't it be simple to learn a couple of phrases that work? You can absorb and read the other phrases that Jana has suggested, but for using something actively, try these:

"Ich stimme dir zu". (I agree with you.)
"Wir sind uns einig". (We "are one", but it means, "We agree / are in agreement."

There are many other ways of expressing the same idea, but they become more and more complicated and are less and less frequent. I think you may be suffering from information overload!

And if you think about it, "I agree with you" and "We're in agreement" really mean the same thing most of the time. Since Jana and Axl both like "Wir sind uns einig", why not just learn that and use "Ich stimme dir zu" as a backup? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I think the confusion is that, in German, it's not as simple as:
> 
> I agree [with you]. We agree [with each other].
> 
> Wouldn't it be simple to learn a couple of phrases that work? You can absorb and read the other phrases that Jana has suggested, but for using something actively, try these:
> 
> "Ich stimme dir zu". (I agree with you.)
> "Wir sind uns einig". (We "are one", but it means, "We agree / are in agreement."
> 
> There are many other ways of expressing the same idea, but they become more and more complicated and are less and less frequent. I think you may be suffering from information overload!
> 
> And if you think about it, "I agree with you" and "We're in agreement" really mean the same thing most of the time. Since Jana and Axl both like "Wir sind uns einig", why not just learn that and use "Ich stimme dir zu" as a backup?
> 
> Gaer



Well, Gaer. I have to disagree with this part:



> And if you think about it, "I agree with you" and "We're in agreement" really mean the same thing most of the time.



They don't mean the same thing. "I agree with you" (Ich stimme dir zu) is said by ONE person that just agrees with the someone else's opinion. But it's not said that the person agrees as well. Whereas "We're in agreement" (Wir sind uns einig) is spoken by TWO persons simultaneously or by one person that points to his "conversation partner". Both of them do agree, no one had to give in.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, Gaer. I have to disagree with this part:


Unfortunately, no one will know what you are disagreeing with, since we are dealing with another disappearing blue windoe.  


> They don't mean the same thing. "I agree with you" (Ich stimme dir zu) is said by ONE person that just agrees with the someone else's opinion. But it's not said that the person agrees as well. Whereas "We're in agreement" (Wir sind uns einig) is spoken by TWO persons simultaneously or by one person that points to his "conversation partner". Both of them do agree, no one had to give in.


Who: I think there are two ways of writing "zur Zeit", "zurzeit".
Gaer: I agree with you.
Gaer: We are in agreement.

In situationas such as that, the IDEA BEHIND both my answers will be the same. You and I have the same opinion. My opinion agrees with yours. (You may not agree about two ways to write "zurzeit", that was just an eample!)

Is it different in German? Because in English, the underlying idea is:

We share the same opinion. It doesn't really matter who agrees with whom!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Piloya sollte auf jeden Fall vorerst "jemandem, einer Sache zustimmen" lernen. "Sich einig sein" ist zwar gebräuchlich und schön, aber ausschließlich mit Personen. Mit einem Vorschlag kann man sich nicht einig sein, da muss man unbedingt zustimmen (oder andere passende Ausdrücke) benutzen.

Jana


----------



## germinal

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, Gaer. I have to disagree with this part:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't mean the same thing. "I agree with you" (Ich stimme dir zu) is said by ONE person that just (who) agrees with the someone else's opinion. But it's not said (it doesn't say) that the (that) person agrees as well. Whereas "We're in agreement" (Wir sind uns einig) is spoken by TWO persons simultaneously or by one person that (who) points to his "conversation partner". Both of them do agree, no one had to give in.


 

Although you are right in what you say here there is a sense in which Gaer is also right.    W_e're in agreement _is often used to say _I agree with you_ if, for example, a person mistakenly believes another is of a different opinion and tries to convince him to change his mind, the person addressed might say _No no! - we are in agreement.     _


_Germinal._


_._


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Piloya sollte auf jeden Fall vorerst "jemandem, einer Sache zustimmen" lernen. "Sich einig sein" ist zwar gebräuchlich und schön, aber ausschließlich mit Personen. Mit einem Vorschlag kann man sich nicht einig sein, da muss man unbedingt zustimmen (oder andere passende Ausdrücke) benutzen.
> 
> Jana


Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass Piloya nur zwei Ausdrücke lernen soll. Aber wenn man zu viele Auswahl unter verschiedenen Möglichkeiten hat und auch Anfänger ist, dann lernt man nichts, weil alles durcheinander geht. 

Gaer


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Piloya sollte auf jeden Fall vorerst "jemandem, einer Sache zustimmen" lernen. "Sich einig sein" ist zwar gebräuchlich und schön, aber ausschließlich mit Personen. Mit einem Vorschlag kann man sich nicht einig sein, da muss man unbedingt zustimmen (oder andere passende Ausdrücke) benutzen.
> 
> Jana



Yes, I believe it is a combination of what Gaer and Jana say. I must learn the difference in context as Jana points out and from that point learn a "master-sentence" for each case.
ich stimme einem Vorschlag zu. I agree with something
Wir sind uns einig.  We agree with each other.
I must get these two situations very clear before I go on learning others way of expressing agreement.
So far, it is clear to me that they belong to different situations.


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe it is a combination of what Gaer and Jana say. I must learn the difference in context as Jana points out and from that point learn a "master-sentence" for each case.
> ich stimme einem Vorschlag zu. I agree with something
> Wir sind uns einig. We agree with each other.
> I must get these two situations very clear before I go on learning others way of expressing agreement.
> So far, it is clear to me that they belong to different situations.


That was what I thought. Jana learns languages the way some people learn the names of people. And she is VERY advanced. I'm much slower. I have to get things one at a time. I'm a slow learning, so I need pattern sentences to use actively so that I can concentrate on using things I learn passively LATER. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Zwei kleine Tipps zu deinem schönen Deutsch:



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass Piloya nur zwei Ausdrücke lernen soll. Aber wenn man zu viele (1) Auswahl unter verschiedenen Möglichkeiten hat und auch Anfänger ist, dann lernt man nichts, weil alles durcheinander geht (2).
> 
> Gaer



(1) Auswahl ist nicht zahlbar, deshalb ist "viel" richtig.

(2) "durcheinander gehen" nur Sachen (sie vermischen sich mit anderen/es herrscht Unordnung etc.), Personen jedoch "bringen etwas durcheinander (auch im übertargenen Sinne  )



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> That was what I thought. Jana learns languages the way some people learn the names of people. And she is VERY advanced. I'm much slower. I have to get things one at a time. I'm a slow learning, so I need pattern sentences to use actively so that I can concentrate on using things I learn passively LATER.
> 
> Gaer



Did you mean "I'm a slow learner" or "I'm slow in learning"? I suppose I got your idea right, but I just wanted to ask you if your sentence was correct.


----------



## Whodunit

germinal said:
			
		

> Although you are right in what you say here there is a sense in which Gaer is also right.    W_e're in agreement _is often used to say _I agree with you_ if, for example, a person mistakenly believes another is of a different opinion and tries to convince him to change his mind, the person addressed might say _No no! - we are in agreement.     _
> 
> 
> _Germinal._
> 
> 
> _._



Thanks for the correction first.   

Well, in German it might be a bit different, because it's very rare to say "Wir sind uns einig", unless you point to someone:

Who: Ich denke, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man "zur Zeit" bzw. "zurzeit" schreibt.
Gaer: Da stimme ich dir zu.
Gaer: Nun sind wir uns einig.

The last sentence is actually never said by anyone (in German). Different opinions from native speakers?


----------



## Jana337

> (2) "durcheinander gehen" nur Sachen (sie vermischen sich mit anderen/es herrscht Unordnung etc.), Personen jedoch "bringen etwas durcheinander (auch im übertargenen Sinne )



Aber Gaer hat doch geschrieben: "alles geht durcheinander". Alles sind im Grunde genommen Sachen, oder? Natürlich könnte man auch "sonst bringt man alles durcheinander" schreiben, aber Gaers Satz finde ich in Ordnung. Oder müsste man ein Pronomen hinzufügen? "sonst geht einem alles durcheinender"

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aber Gaer hat doch geschrieben: "alles geht durcheinander". Alles sind im Grunde genommen Sachen, oder? Natürlich könnte man auch "sonst bringt man alles durcheinander" schreiben, aber Gaers Satz finde ich in Ordnung. Oder müsste man ein Pronomen hinzufügen? "sonst geht einem alles durchein*a*nder"
> 
> Jana



Ich wollte halt "sonst bringt man alles durcheinander" haben. Die andere Version klingt _für mich_ nicht sehr schön. Warten wir auf andere Meinungen.


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction first.
> 
> Well, in German it might be a bit different, because it's very rare to say "Wir sind uns einig", unless you point to someone:
> 
> Who: Ich denke, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man "zur Zeit" bzw. "zurzeit" schreibt.
> Gaer: Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Gaer: Nun sind wir uns einig.
> 
> The last sentence is actually never said by anyone (in German). Different opinions from native speakers?


Who,
 can you explain your point a little bit better? We have been accepting "wir sind uns einig" as a good expression all the time. Now you way it is rarely used ??. Do you mean in the above precise context, where you could use zustimmen?
Then what about the example sentence: wir streiten uns selten, meistens sind wir uns einig.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Zwei kleine Tipps zu deinem schönen Deutsch:
> (1) Auswahl ist nicht zahlbar, deshalb ist "viel" richtig.


Klar. 

"Die A. der passenden Möbel für unsere Wohnung *war* nicht leicht".

(Like much information, never many informations, I think…)


> (2) "durcheinander gehen" nur Sachen (sie vermischen sich mit anderen/es herrscht Unordnung etc.), Personen jedoch "bringen etwas durcheinander (auch im übertargenen Sinne )


Wie würdest du diesen Nebensatz schreiben?  


> Did you mean "I'm a slow learner" or "I'm slow in learning"? I suppose I got your idea right, but I just wanted to ask you if your sentence was correct.


I'm a slow LEARNER. Banana fingers!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich wollte halt "sonst bringt man alles durcheinander" haben. Die andere Version klingt _für mich_ nicht sehr schön. Warten wir auf andere Meinungen.


NUN weiß ich, was du mir ziegen wolltest. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction first.
> 
> Well, in German it might be a bit different, because it's very rare to say "Wir sind uns einig", unless you point to someone:
> 
> Who: Ich denke, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man "zur Zeit" bzw. "zurzeit" schreibt.
> Gaer: Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Gaer: Nun sind wir uns einig.
> 
> The last sentence is actually never said by anyone (in German). Different opinions from native speakers?


Okay. I'm going to wait for other opinions, because in English it is also much less usual to say, "Now we are in agreement", but it's definitely not wrong. Normally we just say, "I agree."

I would personally say things like this:

Genau!

You see, in English, most of the time when I want to show that I agree with someone, I don't SAY, "I agree." I say:

You're right, exactly, precisely, perfect, "You've got it," etc. I think Jana and I were searching for things that would literally answer the needs of Piloya.

I'm a little confused, because I can't always tell if your corrections are about formality vs. informality or about mistakes that are clearly those of people who are non-German. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Who,
> can you explain your point a little bit better? We have been accepting "wir sind uns einig" as a good expression all the time. Now you way it is rarely used ??. Do you mean in the above precise context, where you could use zustimmen?
> Then what about the example sentence: wir streiten uns selten, meistens sind wir uns einig.



I'm sorry if I confused you. I just meant that that expression is rarely used in spoken German. You may either say "Ich stimme dem zu" or "Da sind wir uns einig" in conversation.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> NUN weiß ich, was du mir zeigen wolltest.
> 
> Gaer



Gut zu wissen ...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Okay. I'm going to wait for other opinions, because in English it is also much less usual to say, "Now we are in agreement", but it's definitely not wrong. Normally we just say, "I agree."



Albeit it's possible to say "Nun/Da sind wir uns (endlich) einig".



> I would personally say things like this:
> 
> Genau!
> 
> You see, in English, most of the time when I want to show that I agree with someone, I don't SAY, "I agree." I say:
> 
> You're right, exactly, precisely, perfect, "You've got it," etc.



Same here. We almost always say things like Okay, Das meine ich auch, Genau, Richtig, Schön, etc.



> I think Jana and I were searching for things that would literally answer the needs of Piloya.



Pardon, what were you seraching for?



> I'm a little confused, because I can't always tell if your corrections are about formality vs. informality or about mistakes that are clearly those of people who are non-German.



Really? Omg, I'm gonna try to correct y'all differently now.


----------

